# Golden Rod Honey



## pdave (Jun 7, 2013)

Last year I had an extra medium full of golden rod honey after I got my hives arranged for winter. Being my third year and never had any goldenrod honey, I went ahead and harvested it. Well I don't particularly care for it and neither does the family. I had some friends try it and they didn't care for it either. So instead of bottling it, I just stored it in 6lb jugs. So now I have 3 jugs that have crystallized and are hard. My bees are doing well this year, but the beginning of Feb. I always mountain camp 4 lbs of sugar on each hive as an insurance policy.

I was wondering if I could just put this crystallized honey on a piece of newspaper like you would fondant? It is pretty solid right now but I'm not sure if it would stay that way in the hive. I guess I could put it in a pie tin to keep it from running all over the place.

Has anyone every done this before?


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

i think that would be fine or mix dry sugar


----------



## MGCBester (Aug 10, 2013)

I just reheat my jars before water boiling and they are back like honey


----------

